# Good Cooking Movie/Books



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Kitchen Confidental the book of course and the 2005 tv drama they made for only one season. (grrrr)
I would like to know if there are anyother books or shows that kinda show the otherside of the cooking world.
Looking forward to your responses.
Thanx


----------



## nill (Jun 28, 2008)

I know you know, but let me add: "Waiting" is a good movie.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Waiting 2 wasn't as good as the first but it was still something funny to watch.
I've seen Dish Dogs before but it wasn't really that cooking oriented.


----------



## nill (Jun 28, 2008)

I never bothered to see the second one. "Man... you don't mix continental with oriental, cmon!" cracks me up lol


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Mohawk Mike caught me with "the BRAIN" this summer.
Glad I was so drunk I don't remember it.


----------



## nill (Jun 28, 2008)

lmao. sounds like him.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The opening scene of Eat Drink Man Woman is a must see.
I also recommend Big Night


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Ratatouille 
Sideways (for wine) 
Big Night

whats the one with the mafia and restaurant and the enthusiastic son chef? can't remember the name. 

books? 

Heat 
Devil in the Kitchen
The perfectionist (ok read)
waiter rant


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the books. Not a big reader but became hooked after kitchen confidental.

Downloading
Ratta and Big Time right now.

I heard Stranger then Fiction with Will Ferrel is a baker or something. Gonna check it out anyways.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I just bought Kitchen Confidential. Going to start it once I finish the book I'm reading now, The Man Who Ate The World by Jay Rayner. I reccomend this one. Good read.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Another good read is _The Man Who Ate Everything_ by Jeffrey Steingarten.

He's written several cookbooks, is a sometimes judge on "Iron Chef America", and his present job is travelling the world, eating in restaurants, and writing reviews of them for the "Weekend Journal" section of the WSJ. Is this a great gig or what? eace:

Mike


----------

